# LG in email (Liebe Grüße)



## dressageangel

Hallo,

I am in the very beginnings of learning German. A friend of mine from Austria (who, according to other friends, often doesn't sign his name, or else only signs his name and nothing else) has signed his last two emails "lg Stefan". He doesn't use a computer often and doesn't like to send emails.

I've been told it means cheers, best wishes, fond greetings and that it isn't quite the same as if he'd spelled out "Liebe Grüße". Is that right? So it's a fairly casual closing to an e; the good news is that at least I get a closing, but I shouldn't get too excited about it? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums! 

Yes, it's pretty casual.  Nothing out of the ordinary, I'd say.


----------



## dressageangel

Thanks for the reply. 

Today's email was signed alles liebe - "all love?"


----------



## elroy

"Liebe" in this case is an adjective, not a noun.  It's structurally identical to "alles Gute."  I would translate it literally as "all that is loving" and idiomatically as "with all my love" or something to that effect.  It, too, is a common closing that should not raise eyebrows.


----------



## dressageangel

OK - so not necessarily a more affectionate closing than "lg"?  And any suggestion as to what might be a good closing for my reply that would be in the same vein?

Thanks again very much...  I'm trying to learn as much/fast as I can, but I'm just starting and it's a little overwhelming.


----------



## Whodunit

dressageangel said:
			
		

> OK - so not necessarily a more affectionate closing than "lg"?


 
Not much. Although "Liebe Grüße" doesn't show any affection to someone, whereas "Alles Liebe" sound more like a close friend has written it. I'm quite sure the word "Liebe" gets a completely different meaning here.



> And any suggestion as to what might be a good closing for my reply that would be in the same vein?


 
Whatever you wish. 

Alles Gute (all the best)
Nette Grüße (nice greetings)
Viele Grüße (many greetings)
Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Yours sincerely - I wouldn't write this to a friend)
Bis bald (Talk to you soon)
Bis dann. (same as above)
Tschüss (Bye)

And so on and so forth ...


----------



## Kajjo

Nur meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich glaube, mit diesen "Liebesgrüßen" zeigt sich wieder einmal, daß manche email-Schreiber ihre geschriebenen Worte nicht ernst genug nehmen. In einem richtigen Brief oder gar in einem persönlichen Gespräch würde man eher nicht "alles Liebe" oder "liebe Grüße" verwenden, wenn man nicht doch eine gewisse Zuneigung empfinden würde, oder?

Genau wie in emails zunehmend Anreden, Begrüßungen und Rechtschreibung vernachlässigt werden, dürfte auch der laxe Umgang mit intimen Grüßen als eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung angesehen werden.

Die von Whodunit vorgeschlagenen Schlußformeln sind allesamt deutlich geeigneter! Im Zweifelsfall möchte man ja nicht mißverstanden werden...

Bis bald,
Kajjo


----------



## dressageangel

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Not much. Although "Liebe Grüße" doesn't show any affection to someone, whereas "Alles Liebe" sound more like a close friend has written it. I'm quite sure the word "Liebe" gets a completely different meaning here.


"here" meaning Germany, rather than Austria? Or "here" meaning Germany/Austria rather than the U.S., so that when used in the U.S. the significance of the word is diminished and it is more casual in the translation to English?



			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Whatever you wish.
> 
> Alles Gute (all the best)
> Nette Grüße (nice greetings)
> Viele Grüße (many greetings)
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen (Yours sincerely - I wouldn't write this to a friend)
> Bis bald (Talk to you soon)
> Bis dann. (same as above)
> Tschüss (Bye)
> 
> And so on and so forth ...


Thank you very much. 



			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nur meine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Ich glaube, mit diesen "Liebesgrüßen" zeigt sich wieder einmal, daß manche email-Schreiber ihre geschriebenen Worte nicht ernst genug nehmen. In einem richtigen Brief oder gar in einem persönlichen Gespräch würde man eher nicht "alles Liebe" oder "liebe Grüße" verwenden, wenn man nicht doch eine gewisse Zuneigung empfinden würde, oder?
> 
> Genau wie in emails zunehmend Anreden, Begrüßungen und Rechtschreibung vernachlässigt werden, dürfte auch der laxe Umgang mit intimen Grüßen als eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung angesehen werden.


Ich verstehe. (I tried to write the rest in German, but it turned into a mess!) Meanings can become blurred in emails, and sometimes it's hard to know exactly what is meant. This is a wonderful forum, though - it will be a big help to me as I'm learning. 

Besten Dank!


----------



## Whodunit

dressageangel said:
			
		

> "here" meaning Germany, rather than Austria? Or "here" meaning Germany/Austria rather than the U.S., so that when used in the U.S. the significance of the word is diminished and it is more casual in the translation to English?


 
Neither.  It was to refer to "in this context". At least, in German I would use "hier". I often do the same in English, but if you like to correct me, please do not hesitate.


----------



## dressageangel

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Neither.  It was to refer to "in this context". At least, in German I would use "hier". I often do the same in English, but if you like to correct me, please do not hesitate.


Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst.  Keine Verbesserung ist noetig. Dein  Englisch ist ja hervorragend!

Vielen dank.


----------



## sand06

If Liebe Gruesse is such a closing that is nothing that would raise an eyebrow, what type of affectionate closing WOULD raise eyebrows?  Just curious.


----------



## Kajjo

sand06 said:


> If Liebe Gruesse is such a closing that is nothing that would raise an eyebrow, what type of affectionate closing WOULD raise eyebrows?  Just curious.


Welcome to our German Forum!

Much more intiminate is:

_"In Liebe, Kajjo"_ or even _"In Liebe, Dein Kajjo"_ -- this can only be used if intimate feelings are actually involved.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, I want to add one remark:

If you write "lg" or "mfg" and do not take the time to write the full word, I would not think, this is good. It sounds very odd to me and remembers me on the armee (MG - machine gun) somehow.

"LG" is not the same as "Liebe Grüße" - even if the supposed meaning is. For me it has other connotations. It is a formalized greeting of a low kind. 

It has a very other sound for me than "liebe Grüße". It is even below "alles Gute" or "regards". 

An abbreviation at this place says a lot about the writer. But may be, I am too old ...


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "LG" is not the same as "Liebe Grüße" - even if the meaning is. For me it has other connotations. It is a formalized greeting.


Maybe Hutschi and I are not part of the SMS generation, but for me this capital letter abbreviations used in letters (not SMS) look wrong, rude and not truly meant. I would never use such abbreviations in letters or emails and would strictly recommend for everyone not to use them. They are shallow and illiterate.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ... but for me this capital letter abbreviations used in letters (not SMS) look wrong, rude and not truly meant. I would never use such abbreviations in letters or emails and would strictly recommend for everyone not to use them. ...
> Kajjo


I agree. I tried to say the same, a little more friendly, because I do not think, this was supposed in the letters from Stefan.


----------



## sand06

Kajjo said:


> Welcome to our German Forum!
> 
> Much more intiminate is:
> 
> _"In Liebe, Kajjo"_ or even _"In Liebe, Dein Kajjo"_ -- this can only be used if intimate feelings are actually involved.
> 
> Kajjo


 
So what is the affectionate translation for _"In Liebe, Dein Kajjoo"_?


----------



## Kajjo

sand06 said:


> So what is the affectionate translation for _"In Liebe, Dein Kajjoo"_?


My guess: _With love _-- Unfortunately, I am unable to clearly distinguish English phrases with "love". The word love is used such inflationary in English that I never know when it is serious and when it is just a shallow phrase.

Sorry. We need to wait for our English natives here!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Nur meine persönliche Meinung:
> 
> Ich glaube, mit diesen "Liebesgrüßen" zeigt sich wieder einmal, daß manche email-Schreiber ihre geschriebenen Worte nicht ernst genug nehmen. In einem richtigen Brief oder gar in einem persönlichen Gespräch würde man eher nicht "alles Liebe" oder "liebe Grüße" verwenden, wenn man nicht doch eine gewisse Zuneigung empfinden würde, oder?
> 
> Genau wie in emails zunehmend Anreden, Begrüßungen und Rechtschreibung vernachlässigt werden, dürfte auch der laxe Umgang mit intimen Grüßen als eine unerfreuliche Entwicklung angesehen werden.
> 
> Die von Whodunit vorgeschlagenen Schlußformeln sind allesamt deutlich geeigneter! Im Zweifelsfall möchte man ja nicht mißverstanden werden...
> 
> Bis bald,
> Kajjo


To add to your thoughts, Kajjo, it is absolutely impossible to know exactly what people mean when they use such phrases unless you know the people well.

When I trust people—and for me that takes some time—I will either use what I feel comfortable with in my own language or I will "follow suit" by using the same phrase in German as the person writing to me.

However, when repeating a phrase in second language, which may or may NOT be interpreted as somewhat intimate, it can be a rather dangerous step.

I would advise the original poster in this thread to explore what the "person on the other end" actually means (a rather difficult thing to do, of course), then to reply with something that is neither too stiff or too intimate, just to "test the waters". 

Gaer


----------



## Acrolect

This is a very delicate matter. I always find it difficult to judge how personal (intimate) farewell formulas are. I am not sure that native speakers always agree (and I have found out that they sometimes follow Gaer's example even in their native language, which means they reply with the same form that I have used). Anyway, there is a difference in personal involvement between _lg_ and _Alles Liebe_ (which for me is closest to _Love_), IMHO.



Kajjo said:


> They are shallow and illiterate.


 
This is an illegitimate generalization merging social competence with linguistic and intellectual competence. 

Abbreviations carry social connotations, e.g. that I do not want to or cannot spend more time than necessary with you. This may be inappropriate in some contexts: in elaborate personal e-mails, it might be inappropriate to end in _LG_ followed by your initials (esp. if they are automatically generated by your e-mail programme). However, in other contexts, abbreviations may very well be a legitimate option, e.g. in short, more professional communication with persons with whom you are per Du (esp. if you are under pressure).


----------



## Hutschi

The usage of the abbreviation also may be a sign of belonging to the special group (Gruppenzugehörigkeit).


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> This is a very delicate matter. I always find it difficult to judge how personal (intimate) farewell formulas are. I am not sure that native speakers always agree (and I have found out that they sometimes follow Gaer's example even in their native language, which means they reply with the same form that I have used). Anyway, there is a difference in personal involvement between _lg_ and _Alles Liebe_ (which for me is closest to _Love_), IMHO.





gaer said:


> I don't use German greetings or closings, and I don't have any corresondence, even with friends, that is "intimate". But let me use your own example for a moment.
> 
> Let me assume that someone signed: "_Alles Liebe_".
> 
> I would have to judge the meaning of that from everything else that was written.
> 
> Here's an example, in English. I know a student, male, who lives in India.
> 
> He sometimes signs:
> 
> Love,
> 
> X
> 
> I've known this student for a few years. I know a lot about him. It would be highly unusual to receive that closing from an American, but it is not out of place for him, and I can't explain why.
> 
> I think this can be explained by the fact that he is highly respectful and part of a very different culture. I have also served to some extent as a "mentor". Finally, I'm almost 40 years older.
> 
> Regardless, my own closing remains: "All the best".
> 
> It's a tricky business, isn't it?
> 
> If someone signed with "lg", I would not find it at all impolite. Just casual—IF I knew the person well and was beyond any kind of formality.
> 
> Gaer


----------



## Aurin

Acrolect said:


> This is a very delicate matter. I always find it difficult to judge how personal (intimate) farewell formulas are. I am not sure that native speakers always agree (and I have found out that they sometimes follow Gaer's example even in their native language, which means they reply with the same form that I have used). Anyway, there is a difference in personal involvement between _lg_ and _Alles Liebe_ (which for me is closest to _Love_), IMHO.


 
Ich unterschreibe nicht offizielle Briefe und Mails oft mit "Alles Liebe" und das hat nur im weitesten Sinne etwas mit Liebe zu tun, in dem Sinne nämlich, dass ich grundsätzlich erst mal allen Menschen positiv gegenüber eingestellt bin und ihnen Gutes und Liebes wünsche. Es hat zunächst mal absolut nichts mit Partnerliebe zu tun. Ich beginne ja auch, wenn nicht mit Hallo/Hi, mit "Liebe Ute" und dass muss nicht bedeuten, dass ich damit ein intimes Verhältnis ausdrücke. Und "Liebe Grüße" beinhaltet ja auch das Wort "Liebe". 
Ganz allgemein gesehen denke ich, dass das eventuell falsche Benutzen von "Liebe" bestimmt keinen Schaden anrichtet, ein bisschen mehr täte uns allen ganz gut....aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt das Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Voxy

Aurin said:


> Ich unterschreibe nicht offizielle Briefe und Mails oft mit "Alles Liebe" und das hat nur im weitesten Sinne etwas mit Liebe zu tun, in dem Sinne nämlich, dass ich grundsätzlich erst mal allen Menschen positiv gegenüber eingestellt bin und ihnen Gutes und Liebes wünsche. Es hat zunächst mal absolut nichts mit Partnerliebe zu tun. Ich beginne ja auch, wenn nicht mit Hallo/Hi, mit "Liebe Ute" und dass muss nicht bedeuten, dass ich damit ein intimes Verhältnis ausdrücke. Und "Liebe Grüße" beinhaltet ja auch das Wort "Liebe".
> Ganz allgemein gesehen denke ich, dass das eventuell falsche Benutzen von "Liebe" bestimmt keinen Schaden anrichtet, ein bisschen mehr täte uns allen ganz gut....aber das ist ja nicht unbedingt das Thema dieses Threads.


----------



## Gio77

gaer said:


> (...) If someone signed with "lg", I would not find it at all impolite. Just casual—IF I knew the person well and was beyond any kind of formality.


 
Ich bin einverstanden: es heißt nicht, dass eine Person unhöflich ist, wenn sie diese Abkürzungen benutzt.

Auf jeden Fall mag ich alle diesen "lg", "mfg" usw. persönlich nicht, egal ob man Kollegen, Freunde oder Sonstige ist.
Ich finde das eng mit der heutigen Zeit verbunden, wo alles immer schnell, schnell und nochmals schnell erledigt und verbrannt werden muss - anscheinend Grüße inbegriffen.

Das ist meiner Meinung nach Schade, denn Grüße stellen den Augenblick dar, wenn sich Schreiber und Leser virtuell nähern und sich die Hände schütteln oder umarmen (je nach Context). Das alles durch ein kaltes MFG wegzuschaffen scheint mir etwa wie: "Ich gehe weg, keine Zeit / Lust, dich auch mal kurz ins Gesicht zu sehen". So schön wäre das auch nicht.

Sind diese 2-3 Sekunden gesparte Zeit letzten Endes wirklich so lebenswichtig?


----------



## gaer

Gio77 said:


> Ich bin einverstanden: es heißt nicht, dass eine Person unhöflich ist, wenn sie diese Abkürzungen benutzt.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall mag ich alle diesen "lg", "mfg" usw. persönlich nicht, egal ob man Kollegen, Freunde oder Sonstige ist.
> Ich finde das eng mit der heutigen Zeit verbunden, wo alles immer schnell, schnell und nochmals schnell erledigt und verbrannt werden muss - anscheinend Grüße inbegriffen.
> 
> Das ist meiner Meinung nach Schade, denn Grüße stellen den Augenblick dar, wenn sich Schreiber und Leser virtuell nähern und sich die Hände schütteln oder umarmen (je nach Context). Das alles durch ein kaltes MFG wegzuschaffen scheint mir etwa wie: "Ich gehe weg, keine Zeit / Lust, dich auch mal kurz ins Gesicht zu sehen". So schön wäre das auch nicht.
> 
> Sind diese 2-3 Sekunden gesparte Zeit letzten Endes wirklich so lebenswichtig?


Did you ever think that sometimes such abbreviations are used to keep people who might be looking over our shoulders from figuring out what we mean? 

What do you think, for instance, if you saw this:

LY g (Hint: I always sing this way to my wife!)

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Gio77 said:


> Ich bin einverstanden: es heißt nicht, dass eine Person unhöflich ist, wenn sie diese Abkürzungen benutzt. [...] Ich finde das eng mit der heutigen Zeit verbunden, wo alles immer schnell, schnell und nochmals schnell erledigt und verbrannt werden muss - anscheinend Grüße inbegriffen. [...] Sind diese 2-3 Sekunden gesparte Zeit letzten Endes wirklich so lebenswichtig?


Hallo Gio!
Ich stimme Dir in Deiner Argumentation völlig zu! Eigentlich lieferst Du alle guten Gründe, warum Abkürzungen doch unhöflich sind. Ich frage mich nur, warum empfindest Du sie denn angesichts dieser Umstände nicht als unhöflich?

Wenn mir jemand einen Brief schreibt, z.B. mit einer Bitte oder einem Dank, und sich dann nicht einmal die Zeit nimmt, in der Anrede meinen Namen zu nennen und ein anständiges Schlußwort oder einen Gruß zu ergänzen, dann empfinde ich das ganz entscheidend als unhöflich. Ich schließe daraus, daß ich diesem Burschen als Menschen völlig egal bin oder daß ich es nicht wert bin, diese drei Sekunden Zeit zu opfern. 

Etwas Stil muß eben sein, um Höflichkeit auszudrücken. Ich kann verstehen, wenn sehr gute Bekannte untereinander dies weglassen, wenn sie sich ihres Verhältnisses bewußt sind. Dies sind aber dann eher "Privatregelungen" als allgemeine Gepflogenheiten.

Hier im Forum gelten natürlich andere Regeln -- auch bei PM oder SMS kann man laxere Formen gelten lassen.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

gaer said:


> Did you ever think that sometimes such abbreviations are used to keep people who might be looking over our shoulders from figuring out what we mean?
> 
> What do you think, for instance, if you saw this:
> 
> LY g (Hint: I always sing this way to my wife!)
> 
> Gaer


 
As I wrote: Group language is a valid exception, even if the group is very small.


----------



## Acrolect

Aurin said:


> Ich unterschreibe nicht offizielle Briefe und Mails oft mit "Alles Liebe" und das hat nur im weitesten Sinne etwas mit Liebe zu tun, in dem Sinne nämlich, dass ich grundsätzlich erst mal allen Menschen positiv gegenüber eingestellt bin und ihnen Gutes und Liebes wünsche. Es hat zunächst mal absolut nichts mit Partnerliebe zu tun.



Das stimmt. Aber der Vorteil in der eigenen Sprache ist, dass wir das gut einschätzen können, im Gegensatz zur Fremdsprache.

_Love_ als Gruß im Englischen hat auch nicht notwendigerweise etwas mit romantischer Liebe zu tun. Aber für Nicht-Native-Speaker fühlt es sich ein bisschen so an, sodass man oft zögert, es in Kontexten zu verwenden, wo man eine Anspielung auf Romantisches als missverständlich einschätzt, selbst wenn man rational weiß, dass es passt.



> LY g



I guess we won't need John Nash's beautiful mind to crack this code 

Maybe in the really intimate sphere, abbreviating acquires yet another dimension of meaning, with emotions percolating down to the individual letters, making them small but valuable tokens (not grand gestures) of affection.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Das stimmt. Aber der Vorteil in der eigenen Sprache ist, dass wir das gut einschätzen können, im Gegensatz zur Fremdsprache.


Genau!



> Maybe in the really intimate sphere, abbreviating acquires yet another dimension of meaning, with emotions percolating down to the individual letters, making them small but valuable tokens (not grand gestures) of affection.


Ich muß Dir zustimmen. 

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Etwas Stil muß eben sein, um Höflichkeit auszudrücken. Ich kann verstehen, wenn sehr gute Bekannte untereinander dies weglassen, wenn sie sich ihres Verhältnisses bewußt sind. Dies sind aber dann eher "Privatregelungen" als allgemeine Gepflogenheiten.


Absolutely, Kajjo. I could not agree more. 


Acrolect said:


> Maybe in the really intimate sphere, abbreviating acquires yet another dimension of meaning, with emotions percolating down to the individual letters, making them small but valuable tokens (not grand gestures) of affection.


This, of course, was my point, but such intimate, shared abbreviations are really outside this discussion, so I should not have brought up the subject.

I agree with all those who say that the few extra seconds needed to type a full greeting or ending are well worth the time. I also feel that abbreviations from people who are not close friends is an insult.

Gaer


----------



## Gio77

Kajjo said:


> Hallo Gio!
> Ich stimme Dir in Deiner Argumentation völlig zu! Eigentlich lieferst Du alle guten Gründe, warum Abkürzungen doch unhöflich sind. Ich frage mich nur, warum empfindest Du sie denn angesichts dieser Umstände nicht als unhöflich?
> (...)


 
Kajjo, ich muss dir einfach Recht geben. Es liegt daran, dass ich vielleicht bei "unhöflich" etwas schwereres wie "verletzend" momentan gemeint habe. Aber ich stimme dir zu. Solch ein Benehmen kennzeichne ich als freundlich auch nicht.


----------



## Semeiotike

Hi there!

I've read the whole discussion around intimate - not intimate ways to sign an e-mail. But I still have some doubts within the topic! I have a German friend I can consider as a close one, and we write e-mails to each other in English. He usually starts with "Hello (or Hallihallo) my dear". In Spanish, it would be "Hola cariño" which is a very sweet way to say hi to someone, I mean, you have to be really close to that person in order to use "cariño". It's the same way in German culture?. The first time he signed an e-mail he used "lots of love", which is also an usual way to say bye in a sweet way in Spanish (it might be "con cariño", but in a different way than in the first case). But then he used "Liebe Grüße", and in his last e-mail he has changed to "alles Liebe". Does it have an usual meaning in German culture? I have to say he has a girlfriend (as far as I know) and that we know each other in person (not from internet).

Sometimes I get little bit lost with German culture being used to the Spanish one! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Welcome to the forum! 

_Alles Liebe_ is OK between two very close friends. See this recent thread for more information.

Abba


----------



## Semeiotike

Thanks so much Abba! And what's about "my dear"? It's common in German culture to use this sentence just with friends? 'Cause in Spanish "cariño mío" is only used in an intimate way, with family members or just with your partner... but since it's a German trying to say something in English which might not have the same meaning in Spanish... it's little bit chaotic!


----------



## sokol

"Liebe Grüsse" really is rather neutral (especially for the younger generation, some older people are more formal) and even used between business partners: so you don't even need to be very close to use that.
"Alles Liebe" now is more intimate, as Abba correctly wrote - here I suggest you read the thread Abba linked to: there's some useful information for you.

"My dear" now has no literal translation to German - sometimes English native speakers translate it to "Mein Liebling" or "Meine Liebe", both of which are quite unusual greetings and should be avoided - except if you're quite close, or if you use it ironically.

Anyway, as your question is going beyond "LG" you might as well continue discussion on that other thread - if you'd like to know more.


----------



## Semeiotike

Thanks for your reply  I've already checked the other thread, the funny thing in here are the main differences between cultural expressions and how people from quite various environments may use those when translating them into an international "English" level. You might use an English expression filled with your own cultural meaning, and it's hard to see the difference. That's why my question was more into "German culture", out of curiosity


----------

